# Covid Tests



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I thougt i would start a thread for people to recomend pharmacies or testing labs in France and Spain that do Covid 19 tests for travel back to the UK my recommendation is the pharmacy in Carbourg AV de la mer 8 20km north of Caen they do the antigen test and you get the results in 15 min cost 25 euro


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit like the pet passport vets so a good idea. Lets hope it does not last as long though!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great idea and here’s the location on a few screenshots.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have one here in Barneville next to the chemist but I have no ideas as to the cost or delivery times as we have no need of them.......... yet.

Ray.
COVID screening - Pole santé Barneville Carteret
1 Rue des Halles
50270 BARNEVILLE-CARTERET
02 33 10 15 35
Reception arrangements
Location: Barneville Carteret Health Pole
Doctor
Audience: Any audience
Sampling procedures: In situ
Access: By appointment only
Opening hours: not communicated


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too far for us to go.

Liz picked up a pack of flow tests yesterday as they have planned a family get together tomorrow, but the weather will screw that up I reckon.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...oronavirus-tests-if-you-do-not-have-symptoms/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahh Haa poetic.............................

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/us-radio...ccine-scepticism-dies-of-covid-084020384.html

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Great idea.

Can folks who use any also mention parking arrangements at or near the test places suitable for MH's?

ta


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Bilbaoman, great idea.

We are hoping to go down to Spain early November 21. We use the Eurotunnel & usually stay on the Aire at Neufchatel-en-Bray on the way back. Does anyone know of any testing facilities in the town?

Thanks,
Al.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Al.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...mF5IGNvdmlkIHRlc3RpbmeSAQttZWRpY2FsX2xhYrABAQ

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As a matter of interest, do you need a test if you’ve been vaccinated.?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> As a matter of interest, do you need a test if you've been vaccinated.?


To go where Jan? To UK yes.

Ray.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Ray, much appreciated.
Al.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

to enter the UK from the EU you require a negative test taken in the EU which can be antigen or pcr you also have to book a pcr test to fill in your passenger location form test in the UK which as to be taken on or before day 2 in the UK


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems a bit strange considering that the UK infection rate is higher than almost every country in Europe.


----------

